# Easy group-head cleaning with the ESPAZZOLA



## Espazzola

We are the developer and manufacturer of the ESPAZZOLA - an inventive tool to help with the (rather pesky) task of removing coffee residues from the group-head of your espresso machine.










Instead of painstakingly cleaning out the coffee remains with a little brush or a cloth - which often ends in just pushing the dirt around in the hot and narrow crevices of the group-head - our tool is hooked into the group-head like a portafilter.










During mounting the flexible insert - the membrane - adapts to the shower of the espresso machine and makes itself fit snugly along all surfaces inside the group-head.










We also utilize the hot water dispensed from the espresso machine to thoroughly rinse all areas. Below you'll find the water flow depicted in a cut through the group-head with mounted ESPAZZOLA.










The trick here is that we catch the water in a cup-shaped part and guide it up to the very top of the group-head. This way we rinse out all residues - even those clinging to the sealing gasket and in the groove where the cams of the portafilter lock in.

The waste water is then collected safely in a drain surrounding the cup and guided along rips down to the lower end of the ESPAZZOLA. From there it can drop off cleanly into the water basin of the espresso machine without making a big mess all around. This also ensures that your hands are kept away from hot water all the time - say good-bye to burnt fingers during cleaning for good!










With this tool at hand the annoying task of cleaning your group-head from coffee residues becomes very easy and convenient. Have a look at this short video to witness yourself:











In short the big advantages of the ESPAZZOLA are:


thoroughly remove coffee residues in less than 20 seconds

no hot water splashing around

no more burnt fingers

easy and convenient to use, no training required


If you want to lean more, contact us here or visit our website:

https://www.espazzola.ch/en/

Thank you!


----------



## 4085

As stated, am a big fan of these. yes, I am bone idle but, yes, I always have a clean group head! I believe BB have recently taken these on board as well


----------



## Jacko112

Any plans to produce them for smaller groups ie la pav's? @Espazzola


----------



## Espazzola

@Jacko112 Probably you are referring to the lever machines made by Pavoni? Well, these will need a bit more time, I think. We are currently in the process of finishing the design of an Espazzola for 53mm-machines (e.g. La Spaziale and dalla corte), but these pump-driven machines have a more roomy grouphead. The resulting Espazzola will be too large for Pavoni lever machines.

But we are going to adopt a design of the Espazzola which is more modular. This will help us to bring new versions more quickly. So, with a bit of patience, we might offer a suitable Espazzola not too far in the future.


----------



## ashcroc

Any plans for one to fit gaggia positioned lugs?


----------



## DavecUK

So what are the forum offers you were intending to do?


----------



## espressotechno

£33 + £4 shipping from Amazon.


----------



## Espazzola

@ashcroc The new Espazzola in 53mm will come with the possibility to adapt to two lugs on 3 and 9 o'clock (e.g. Dalla Corte), two lugs on 2 and 8 o'clock (Gaggia) or even three lugs (e.g. La Spaziale). The user can set up their copy the way they like.

@DavecUK I will post that special offer in the 'Deals' forum. That should best go there, right? It will be a voucher code for a discounted purchase in our webshop + free shipping. Just one more post to go (after this one)


----------



## ashcroc

Espazzola said:


> @ashcroc The new Espazzola in 53mm will come with the possibility to adapt to two lugs on 3 and 9 o'clock (e.g. Dalla Corte), two lugs on 2 and 8 o'clock (Gaggia) or even three lugs (e.g. La Spaziale). The user can set up their copy the way they like.
> 
> @DavecUK I will post that special offer in the 'Deals' forum. That should best go there, right? It will be a voucher code for a discounted purchase in our webshop + free shipping. Just one more post to go (after this one)


Thanks for the reply. Regrettably my gaggia uses a 58mm portafilter so I assume the 53mm brush will be too small.


----------



## DavecUK

Espazzola said:


> @ashcroc The new Espazzola in 53mm will come with the possibility to adapt to two lugs on 3 and 9 o'clock (e.g. Dalla Corte), two lugs on 2 and 8 o'clock (Gaggia) or even three lugs (e.g. La Spaziale). The user can set up their copy the way they like.
> 
> @DavecUK I will post that special offer in the 'Deals' forum. That should best go there, right? It will be a voucher code for a discounted purchase in our webshop + free shipping. Just one more post to go (after this one)


I eagerly await the voucher, to see if I can afford one


----------



## Espazzola

@ashroc Indeed, the 53mm Espazzola will not fit into a 58mm Gaggia. We plan to bump up the old 58mm version to the adaptability of the new 53mm version, though. We'll just wait for a first round of feedback on the 53mm version, to make sure we didn't miss any important points. @DavecUK I'll post the code in a minute. Hope you like it!


----------



## Marmottefarcie

@Espazzola, your voucher code has expired - will you be re-running the promotion in the future or was it a one off launch offer?


----------



## Espazzola

The promotion aimed at introducing the Espazzola to more users here in the forum and to get some feedback. Thanks to all who participated!

It's possible that we'll do another promotion in the future - but not anytime, soon, I'm afraid.


----------



## Rob1

Just wanted to say how impressed I am with the espazzola. I always thought it was an expensive novelty item, not really any different to using a brush but I was wrong. The gasket is spotless even after two weeks, comparing to a cafelat cleaning brush (the one with the bristles that fall out) which doesn't seem to reach the gasket allowing a layer of dry grime to collect where it seals the basket. The inside of the shower screen is also cleaner meaning I don't have to remove it as often. I think this might be to do with the fact it has a slight water backflush action and avoids pushing grinds behind the screen unlike wiping with a cloth. Speaking of cloths thats one less thing to clean so often now it's only used for water on the drip tray grille. I should have bought one years ago. Cleaning is quicker, easier and more effective than with brush/cloth combos. Thanks for the discount/offer, having used it I can say it would have been worth the full price.


----------

